# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WCF , Web Services , .Net Remoting >  چگونگی نوشتن Web Service

## raha2006

با سلام و خسته نباشید
موضوع پایان نامه من الکترونیکی کردن پرونده بیماران و استفاده کردن وب سرویس برای یکپارچگی اطلاعات در مطب های گوناگون است.به طوریکه هر بیماری که به مطبی مراجعه می کند و مشخصات آن جستجو می شود تمام سوابق بیماری شخص و جاهایی مراجعه کرده است را نمایش دهد.
من خودم طراحی وب سایت و برنامه نویسی آن را کار کرده ام ولی نمی دونم برای استفاده از وب سرویس باید از کجا شروع کنم و چه جوری باید از وب سرویس استفاده کنم .
لطفا به من ایده بدهید. 
با تشکر فراوان

----------


## marijooon

اگه اساتیدی که می دونند کمک کنند ما هم استفاده می کنیم، برای این کار باید حتما از وب سرویس استفاده کرد؟ اصلا مزیت استفاده از وب سرویس چیه؟

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> با سلام و خسته نباشید موضوع پایان نامه من الکترونیکی کردن پرونده بیماران و استفاده کردن وب سرویس برای یکپارچگی اطلاعات در مطب های گوناگون است.به طوریکه هر بیماری که به مطبی مراجعه می کند و مشخصات آن جستجو می شود تمام سوابق بیماری شخص و جاهایی مراجعه کرده است را نمایش دهد. من خودم طراحی وب سایت و برنامه نویسی آن را کار کرده ام ولی نمی دونم برای استفاده از وب سرویس باید از کجا شروع کنم و چه جوری باید از وب سرویس استفاده کنم . لطفا به من ایده بدهید.  با تشکر فراوان


سلام.
با چه تکنولوژی هایی آشنا هستید؟ به بیان دیگه، میخواهید Web Service اتون رو تحت چه Framework ای توسعه بدید؟

موفق باشید.

----------


## raha2006

من اصلا از پایه نمی دونم باید چه کار کنم .

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> من اصلا از پایه نمی دونم باید چه کار کنم .


عرض کردم با چه تکنولوژی هایی آشنا هستید؟ Web Service رو میشه با C/C++‎، PHP، ASP.NET، CSharp، Java، Classic ASP و خلاصه هر زبان و تکنولوژی ای نوشت. پرسیدم شما قصد دارید اینکارو بکمک چه تکنولوژی ای انجام بدید تا راهنماییتون کنم (البته به شرطیکه در حوزه تخصص من باشه).

موفق باشید.

----------


## raha2006

من با سی شارپ دات نت کار می کنم

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> من با سی شارپ دات نت کار می کنم


وب سرویس چیه؟ به چه درد میخوره و چطوری باید یک Web Service با استفاده از C#‎ نوشت؟ 

وب سرویس ها، application component هایی هستند که از اونها در سطح وب استفاده میشه. شما سرویسهای مد نظرتون رو می تونید از طریق یه application component ای در سطح وب expose کنید تا استفاده کنندگان بتونن از اونها بواسطه پروتکلهای استاندارد موجود مراوده داشته باشن، اطلاعاتی به عنوان ورودی بهشون بدن، و از اونها خروجی مورد نظر رو دریافت کنن.

وب سرویسها ممکنه بصورت Federated با همدیگه کار کنن، به بیان دیگه، وب سرویس یک، برای اینکه بتونه پاسخ درخواست یک رو بده، ممکنه نیاز داشته باشه تا با وب سرویس دو، در نقطه ای دیگه مراوداتی داشته باشه...

وب سرویسها رو میشه توسط پروتکل UDDI (یا همون Universal Description, Discovery, and Integration) روی وب پیدا کرد. هر وب سرویسی، سرویسهای خودش رو میتونه توسط زبان XML-based بنام WSDL در معرض دید استفاده کننده قرار بده.

در محیط .NET شما بر پایه چند تکنولوژی می تونید وب سرویس درست کنید. یکی از این تکنولوژیها، ASP.NET هستش که به وب سرویسهایی که بر مبنای اون درست میشن، ASP.NET Web Service Application میگن. ابزارهای گوناگونی برای طراحی وب سرویسها بدین شکل وجود داره، که خوب، یادگیری هر کدوم مستلزم صرف زمان و خوندن مقالات و کتب متعدد هستش.

البته وب سرویسهایی که بدین شکل پیاده سازی میشن رو عموما نمیشه در دنیای واقعی به کار گرفت، چون اونجا انواع و اقسام مباحث امنیتی وجود داره که ASP.NET به اونها نپرداخته. مایکروسافت در این مورد، WSE رو ارائه داد، Web Service Extensions... این Component های نرم افزاری که بر پایه استانداردهای W3C پیاده سازی شدن، امکان پیاده سازی real-world web services رو فراهم میکنن. بعنوان نمونه امکان Sign کردن پیامهای رد و بدل شده بین Client و Service توسط WSE بسادگی میسره.

استفاده کننده چنین وب سرویسی نیز میتونه بکمک WSDL، قراردادهای ارائه شده توسط یک وب سرویس رو به سادگی به برنامه اضافه کنه و شروع به استفاده از سرویس مورد نظرش کنه. به بیان دیگه، Tools هایی همراه Visual Studio وجود داره که کلاسهای Proxy مورد نیاز Client برای کارکردن هر چه راحتتر با وب سرویس مورد نظر شما رو بطور خودکار ایجاد میکنه.

WCF دیگر تکنولوژی هستش که برای ارائه چنین سرویسهای توسط مایکروسافت در محیط .NET عرضه شده.

این مباحث واقعا طولانی هستش و باید حتما در موردش مطالعه کنید. برای شروع میتونید به این سایت رجوع کنید.

موفق باشید.

*پاورقی:* تاپیک رو به بخش "WCF , Web Services , .Net Remoting" منتقل کردم.

----------


## raha2006

خیلی ممنون از راهنماییهای خوبتون
حالا من می خوام بدونم چه طوری می تونم اطلاعات موجود در یک بانک اطلاعاتی بر روی سرور را بر روی صفحه سمت کلاینت نمایش دهم (مثلا وقتی سمت کلاینت اسم یک بیماری جستجو شد این جستجو در واقع روی بانک سرور داره انجام می شه و نتیجه آن روی صفحه کلاینت نمایش بده)حالا چه طوری می شه در اینجا از وب سرویس استفاده کرد؟

----------


## raha2006

لطفا راهنماییم کنید :گریه:

----------


## rtvrtv

سلام
اموزش وب سرویس را در کتاب اموزش پیشرفته asp net می تونین بخونید

----------


## Behnam6670

سلام اینجا من یه آموزش گذاشتم

----------

